# The Sound off Inception with samples



## onmadegringo (Sep 15, 2019)

Okay so now for real inception sound the deep booms offers with a volume that is hard to exaggerate ... why? I'm looking for the sound of the deep booms from inception I think it's a tuba or a brass instrument but which unfortunately I never know. Why are there so many samplers library with different samplers but little good OST type tunies. Who can recommend a good Incetoion sound library? Thanks.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 15, 2019)

Do you want to take this one? @Rctec


----------



## brenneisen (Sep 15, 2019)

onmadegringo said:


> I'm looking for the sound of the deep booms from inception I think it's a tuba or a brass instrument



any sound examples?


----------



## synthetic (Sep 15, 2019)

I believe they did a sampling session just for this, and also slow down the Edith Piaf intro horns from the film's source cue. There are a few Youtube videos that show that.


----------



## Rctec (Sep 15, 2019)

rottoy said:


> Do you want to take this one? @Rctec


Yes. Most of “Inception “ IS samples.... but you need one of these, and a “Dark Zebra”. Oh and maybe one of those Moog Things...


----------



## rottoy (Sep 15, 2019)

And if one's not in the Moog to get any of these things, is there a cheapskate solution?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2019)

Ashton gleckman had a good dream is collapsing mockup

I'd say ark 1 brass


----------



## Rctec (Sep 15, 2019)

rottoy said:


> And if one's not in the Moog to get any of these things, is there a cheapskate solution?


Yup. I did the demo all with Zebra and the stock Kontakt guitar. The orchestral samples aren’t that different from “Spitfire”’s stuff. And I think I left all the sounds in ‘Dark Zebra’ (I don’t get money from Urs or Zebra... I was just thanking him for helping us....)
-Hz-


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2019)

Rctec said:


> Yup. I did the demo all with Zebra and the stock Kontakt guitar. The orchestral samples aren’t that different from “Spitfire”’s stuff. And I think I left all the sounds in ‘Dark Zebra’ (I don’t get money from Urs or Zebra... I was just thanking him for helping us....)
> -Hz-


what a lad


----------



## H.R. (Sep 16, 2019)

And you need Alan Meyerson. I think studying Meyerson can help you a lot.
Check out these two:






OST The Predator Inside the Track #29 - Videos - Mix With The Masters


Learn the entire process of music production, mixing and mastering from the world’s top engineers and producers through seminars and online videos.



mixwiththemasters.com


----------

